# Those who got screwed by patatron please post here



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

I figured since I started the other thread that got us all to realize he screwed us I should start this one too. I dont want to exclude anyone else but this thread is only for people who ordered and did not receive there items, so if you have comments please use the other thread this one is just to show a detective as evidence.
1 Megasquirt Assembled ECU System For 8V, and 16V Volkswagen Running Distributor Ignition$299.00 USD
1 12 foot Wiring harness for any of the Megasquirt systems offered on patatron.com $80.00 USD
1 Innovate Motorsports LC-1 Wideband Oxygen Sensor Kit $199.00 USD
Amount $578.00 USD
May 1, 2007 Add Funds from a Bank Account Completed Details $588.99 
May 4, 2007 Shopping Cart Payment Sent Cleared Details -$588.99 USD
this is copied from my paypal account to him, sorry its not as clear as possible but it shows when and how much he has taken from me, so anyone else who wants to join in taking legal action please post your info here. Im only 20 and have never done this before so if anyone can help in this process I would greatly appreciate it. Im calling and leaving a message tonight after I post this and will call the authorities later this week if no answer so be patient for details( I wont make you wait months at a time) this is a serious situation so please anyone whos trying to scam money dont do it here. Any question please feel free to pm me and wish all of us luck


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

1 Megasquirt Assembled ECU System For 8V, and 16V Volkswagen Running Distributor Ignition$299.00 USD
i ordered/payed for this on may 23rd of 2007.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

seriously I want my money
here is my contact info:
Patrick Doody
17longwood dr
sicklerville, NJ 08081
609-280-0906
Jan. 22, 2007 - Payment To patrick kirwan Completed -$114.99 USD 
Jan. 22, 2007 - Payment To patrick kirwan Completed -$521.99 USD 
Qty Item Options Price
1 Megasquirt Assembled ECU System For 8V, 16V, and 1.8T 20V Volkswagen Running Distributorless Ignition $429.00 USD
1 Open element air temperature sender $28.00 USD
1 Closed element air or water temperature sender $22.00 USD
1 USB to serial adapter $24.00 USD
1 Tuning cable $8.00 USD
Amount $511.00 USD
Qty Item Options Price
1 3bar map sensor and 034wastespark coil $104.00 USD


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

I want either my money or my product Pat
Qty	Item	Options	Price
1	Steel 3/8 NPT weld on bung $8.00 USD
1	12 foot Wiring harness for any of the Megasquirt systems offered on patatron.com $80.00 USD
1	Closed element air or water temperature sender $22.00 USD
1	Open element air temperature sender $28.00 USD
2	Heavy duty bosch relay kit $24.00 USD
Amount $162.00 USD
AND
Name:	
patrick kirwan 
Email:	
[email protected]
Total Amount:	
-$315.00 USD
Date:	
May 10, 2007
Time:	
09:25:52 PDT
Status:	
Completed 
Subject:	
MS ecu
Note:	
for 16vT running stock 16v distributor with an ABA coil. Thanks again Pat Email me if you have any questions... I appreciate your service.. Alex


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im just going to put that he owes me 520 bucks. I dont want his ****, ill go through other sources and sotter my own. A man of honor always pays his debts and keeps his word...ya pat.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (eaturhonda)*

I sent him an A1 trans mount with a new insert in it last August. I paypaled cash for an A1 020 trans mount. I finally got my money back minus 45 cents. He still owes me a mount with a new insert.


----------



## Techno Viking (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (antichristonwheels)*

Item Name: Megasquirt Assembled ECU System For 8V, and 16V Volkswagen Running Distributor Ignition
Quantity: 1
Total: $299.00 USD

Item Name: Heavy duty bosch relay kit
Quantity: 3
Total: $36.00 USD

Item Name: Inline fuse holder
Quantity: 5
Total: $15.00 USD

Item Name: Closed element air or water temperature sender
Quantity: 1
Total: $22.00 USD

Item Name: Open element air temperature sender
Quantity: 1
Total: $28.00 USD

Item Name: Innovate Motorsports LC-1 Wideband Oxygen Sensor Kit
Quantity: 1
Total: $199.00 USD

Item Name: 12 foot Wiring harness for any of the Megasquirt systems offered on patatron.com
Quantity: 1
Total: $80.00 USD

Cart Subtotal: $679.00 USD
Shipping: $10.99 USD
Sales Tax: 
Cart Total: $689.99 USD


----------



## Techno Viking (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (Master_Yoda)*

But really I just want my MS.
Oh yeah, payment was recieved 4/17/07


_Modified by Master_Yoda at 8:09 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (Master_Yoda)*

i have one 16v full ms with sensers and harness
and one vr6(for customer shawn hunsberger not under my name)
with sensers and all
not sure on dates yet-i can look later about 3 months for the vr6 and a bit under 3 for the 16v


----------



## VictoryNotVengeance (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (chair)*

April 27th
Ordered and paid $430.99
Wasn't gonna get involved but now I'm ticked cause my summer project just went up in smoke... I sent a few emails the past month, nothing back. I'm local so I think a quick run up to redmond might be happening...


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (VictoryNotVengeance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VictoryNotVengeance* »_April 27th
Ordered and paid $430.99
Wasn't gonna get involved but now I'm ticked cause my summer project just went up in smoke... I sent a few emails the past month, nothing back. I'm local so I think a quick run up to redmond might be happening...


bringing a bat?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

word of advice...I wouldn't be posting my home address or phone number online.


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

may 25th 16v distributor ecu 309$


----------



## thathillfolkguyishere (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (brew city)*

bum p for warning,iguess
no ish,,,glad i never got anything from him


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (thathillfolkguyishere)*

I placed my order for my ms in mid March, and was sent this email on April 2nd ......I am processing your Megasquirt order, and noticed something. You did
not 
order a wiring pigtail. If you wanna add the wiring pigtail to your
order, I 
will reduce the pigtail price (normally $80 for the pigtail, I can send
a 
money request for $70 if you want to add this). Let me know! -Pat
By mid May, I was getting frustrated, and just emailed him for my money back. I got this email on May 15th.....What is your name as it appears on paypal? I sent my info, but got nothing in return.
This was the last email I have recieved from Pat. I have sent several others looking for an update for what is going on, and have been ignored. I also couldnt file a paypal dispute due to waiting too long (last time i trust anybody with my money







).
All in all, Pat will answer all of you emails and help you in any way he can.....until he has your money. At that point, you are nothing more than a sucker who trusted another flake in the VW community. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you Patatron, but eventually what goes around comes around, and I cant wait till you get ****ed for what youre doing. In the meantime, I want my ****ing money


_Modified by jbrownvr6 at 12:08 AM 8-20-2007_


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (jbrownvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrownvr6* »_
All in all, Pat will answer all of you emails and help you in any way he can.....until he has your money. At that point, you are nothing more than a sucker who trusted another flake in the VW community. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you Patatron, but eventually what goes around comes around, and I cant wait till you get ****ed for what youre doing. In the meantime, I want my ****ing money


x2
...weird he answered all my emails too...BEFORE i sent him MY money which I want back









....i waited real patiently







..never made a scene...never doubted him ...never douted the situation...
we'll c what comes of it...


_Modified by brew city at 8:54 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (brew city)*

lets keep this thread bumped for a resolution....ttt


----------



## mxman (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (jbrownvr6)*

sorry to hear guys, i got pwned by some bast'd in bc for $850 and a friend for $500 and the police haven't done anything
hopefully he's just behind or on vacation








good luck!


----------



## gen2600 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (mxman)*

It's really to bad, I wasn't super close friends with Pat before all this but I've lost a bunch of respect for him as a result and am now pretty pissed off. I've sent emails about every two weeks just asking for a simple refund with never a response.
I am into him for:
1 Megasquirt Assembled ECU System For 8V, and 16V Volkswagen Running Distributor Ignition $299.00 USD
1 USB to serial adapter $24.00 USD
I wonder how many people have been effected by this. It seems to be bordering on class action lawsuit to me as a legal layman.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (gen2600)*

keep this up there!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

Patatron is pretty active on the something awful dot com forums as of late. Hope he's still building all your ecu's months and months later.

Bug him there, maybe he will respond.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Patatron is pretty active on the something awful dot com forums as of late. Hope he's still building all your ecu's months and months later.

Bug him there, maybe he will respond.


He got banned from SA I heard from a buddy that is a goon. 
I just filed a paypal claim before it was too late. Got my stuff a week later.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Patatron is pretty active on the something awful dot com forums as of late. Hope he's still building all your ecu's months and months later.

Bug him there, maybe he will respond.

Keep digging the hole deeper and deeper Pat







Bump to keep this thing going...I want my money!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

bump


----------



## Coilbox (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (jbrownvr6)*

Paid 27th of March, 1500$ for:
2x 12 foot Wiring harness for any of the Megasquirt systems offered on patatron.com
4x Closed element air or water temperature sender(2 water+2 air)
2x Megasquirt Assembled ECU System For 8V, 16V, and 1.8T 20V Volkswagen Running Distributorless Ignition
2x Innovate Motorsports LC-1 Wideband Oxygen Sensor Kit
Still got nothing. And I dont live in the USA, or I´l be looking for him personally.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Coilbox)*

thats messed up...


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


----------



## Techno Viking (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (aliendub)*

Has anyone looked into some form of group legal action against Pat?
I would rather have the MS, but I am a broke college student, and I can use the money as well.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Master_Yoda)*

to the best of my knowledge, this thread is gathering a group of people who all have been screwed by pat, and our next step from here is group legal action. I have not personally looked into how to go about this, but would be more than happy to research it if nobody else feels up to the challenge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (jbrownvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrownvr6* »_to the best of my knowledge, this thread is gathering a group of people who all have been screwed by pat, and our next step from here is group legal action. I have not personally looked into how to go about this, but would be more than happy to research it if nobody else feels up to the challenge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

doooo iitttt! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i will look into it a little bit as well.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

thats what this thread is here for if you need any help feel free to pm me, post in the other thread to let others know


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (eaturhonda)*

bump for keeping this going, and hats off to eaturhonda for starting a motion with a constructive way of putting an end to this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (jbrownvr6)*

aw shucks, no need to thank me just yet I just hope this helps anyone whos local cops arent completely useless


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (eaturhonda)*

I vote we have a funeral for Patatron here on the Vortex. He has effectively eliminated himself as worthy of our time and consideration.
Talking about him is a waste of time. Trying to get him to do anything is a waste of time. Anything to do with him is a waste of time.


----------



## drivers-seat (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (antichristonwheels)*

I got screwed by patatron aka pat kirwan too. Paid for a megasquirt1 w 2.25 board. He sent me one but it didnt work. He never made it right. I complained for months and didnt even get a reply. He Ducked my emails. I sent him a note from a different address expressing interest in buying a unit and he replied the same day. I called the city of redmond. He doesnt have a business lisence and isnt registered with the revenue folks out there in washington, either. Better business bureau doesnt know of him. We need to take him to court to get our money back as well as damages for being defrauded. I recommend that victims get hold of the atty general office of washington and report him. They are just getting keen on internet based cheats, and Kirwan is a suitable target. He cost me money and a lot of time trying to make the thing work. I bought a unit from DIYAUTOTUNE and it worked right out of the box..


----------



## vw1303 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (drivers-seat)*

Does anybody know where this guy lives? I live just across the line in Canada and would love to pay this guy a visit and get our moneyz back.


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (vw1303)*

Wow, one of the original creators of Megasquirt is involved now..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=11


_Modified by 81turbocaddy at 6:42 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (81turbocaddy)*

Its real good to see that. maybe we will all start to see some product.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (Pats16vGTI)*









bump for a resolution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (jbrownvr6)*

bump i gave him somewhere around 550 for all the **** i ordered back in may of 07
i would like to say f&ck this guy 
no replies back and no contacts 
bad bussiness.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

there are two people who have posted and not put up totals- nothing-leaves-stock and jbrownvr6. 
not including these two the rough total is $6801.95 that is including drivers-seats broken board and my buddy Jeremy's (secondgen) broken board. by broken i mean improperly built.


----------



## drivers-seat (Sep 13, 2007)

In addition to the $289 I paid for the unit, I had damages caused by it when I went to use it. It held all the solenoids open and poured gas all over as I tried to start the car. The car backfired and I had an engine fire.


----------



## drivers-seat (Sep 13, 2007)

At least I heard from DIYAUTOTUNE that Bowling and Grippo have now forbidden authorized Megasquirt distributors from supplying Patatron with any parts. This fellow has caused a lot of damage and put a lot more at risk. It is through true luck and competence working with cars that I didnt set my garage on fire and burn my house down, no thanks to patatron/pat kirwan.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (drivers-seat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drivers-seat* »_At least I heard from DIYAUTOTUNE that Bowling and Grippo have now forbidden authorized Megasquirt distributors from supplying Patatron with any parts. This fellow has caused a lot of damage and put a lot more at risk. It is through true luck and competence working with cars that I didnt set my garage on fire and burn my house down, no thanks to patatron/pat kirwan.


Wow..... That is cruddy.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Again, if anyone has any concerns about thier ECU's and wants them checked out (cheap!!) let me know. 
It's a shame that all of this will give MS a bad name.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

need_a_VR6...check your IM


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (bowagon)*

Got it, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Got it, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Paul, check your IM's.
Or this post!








I need you to check out my MS unit, and modify it to run a VB921 to control my coil, and whatever input for the hall sensor, and I guess a +5v/+12v out for the hall sensor?
Coil is switched via ignition still.....
blah blah. I'm sure you know what needs to be done better than myself.
But since I will be eliminating the ICM the hall will need power from somewhere.
I have the VB921, and my DIY autotune v2.2 unit.


----------



## waterkewled84 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Assembled ECU System For 8V =$299.00 USD
Innovate Motorsports LC-1 Wideband =$199.00 USD 
12 foot Wiring harness =$80.00 USD
After Tax Total: $588.99 USD
Nick in WA
I just want my ****.


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (waterkewled84)*

yep i bet you wont get it!! we are all waiting on it. hey your on that side give him a visit for us. and take that bat and whoop his ass for us.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

hit up the BBB...


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (GLiwant a vr6)*

<--- still screwed.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

Why doesn't someone just go by his place...
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1
Just stumbled onto that, was on the box he shipped my ecu in... dated June 2006


_Modified by L33t A2 at 2:20 PM 11-3-2007_


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_Why doesn't someone just go by his place...
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1
Just stumbled onto that, was on the box he shipped my ecu in... dated June 2006

_Modified by L33t A2 at 2:20 PM 11-3-2007_

a litte bit of a haul for me...
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&om=1


----------



## junior617524 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

yeah alittle to far for me also but if i could i would


----------



## dublessdeucebag (Aug 14, 2006)

here is mine .. I know we wont see **** back . 
MS for 16v blah blah $299
12' wiring harness $80
and **** load of time lost many parts bought and has to sell back on ebay . I would never buy **** from anyone thru web unless i have the product in my hands at the time of purchase .


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (dublessdeucebag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublessdeucebag* »_I would never buy **** from anyone thru web unless i have the product in my hands at the time of purchase .


Sorry you got screwed, but nobody is gonna ship you product without payment first.
The web isn't unsafe, just buy from a reputable vendor like DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (81turbocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81turbocaddy* »_
Sorry you got screwed, but nobody is gonna ship you product without payment first.
The web isn't unsafe, just buy from a reputable vendor like DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, well patatron was fairly reputable...


----------



## 81turbocaddy (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

Pat had Vortex cred, but was never an authorized MS reseller like DIY.
Sucks for him though, b/c he had a really nice market here.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I got my money back through paypal today...


----------



## gen2600 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Those who got screwed by patatron please post here (vw1303)*

I just checked my paypal and there was my amount as well. 
Thanx for doing the right thing Pat.


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_I got my money back through paypal today...

GRRR! i want mine back damnit!


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

same here....


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (revival)*

Threats and so forth need to end. Take it up with mail fraud or paypal, but the rest of this needs to stop.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

this guy is really bad at fraud, a lot of you can get your $$$ back w/out threatening him. if he has no legal reason to reimburse you however, you're screwed.


----------



## drivers-seat (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

I can understand the frustration and anger towards this man whom I do not know personally. This is the damage I sustained from my transaction with him:
I lost about $350 cash to Patatron. I got a unit that did not work.
I spent 3 weeks full time trying to make it work on a car
The unit caused an engine fire when I tried to use it.
It delayed a project with my son for about 6 months
It ruined what should have been a fun experience
I have been to the fraud folks who serve the area. I have been to Better Business Bureau. I've informed the Megasquirt folks about this fellow. I got nothing to show for it. I do not want a pound of flesh or have Patatron's hand removed, and I doubt I'll ever get a penny back.
This forum has served as a way to document to some extent the stain that Pat Kirwan put on people's otherwise fun times. At least I dont feel alone or a complete idiot. Only te victim of a schlep.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (drivers-seat)*

i have 2 on order...vr6 for customer shawn H from march 2007
and a16v setup for another car WHICH i had to refund the money back OUT OF MY POCKET so i'm out double plus another one...not happy.
i delt with pat for awhile, things were good, did a bunch of setups from him...then bam screwed, no calls, email, nothing...
hope you mercedes you bought is cool or and the lifted rock crawler 4x4 you got too with all our money is fun also...have fun hanging out with the guys from EIP too...


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

thats a shame, I  HAD alot of respect for this guy....


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (waterkewled84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterkewled84* »_Assembled ECU System For 8V =$299.00 USD
Innovate Motorsports LC-1 Wideband =$199.00 USD 
12 foot Wiring harness =$80.00 USD
After Tax Total: $588.99 USD
Nick in WA
I just want my ****.

he had the nerve to charge you tax and the guy doesn't have a business lic. in the state of Washington.... hmmmm i wonder if that is another offense.


----------



## no_game (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (revival)*

I got screwed for :
8V Set up ecu $299
Harness $80
I dont know if anyone noticed but scamatron posted on his website on 1/1/08 and the ordering function no longer seems to be disabled


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (no_game)*

Screwed anniversary bump..... 1 yr ago this week i got screwed


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (revival)*

I got screwed waited a year then paypal mysteriously refunded me my money.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_I got screwed waited a year then paypal mysteriously refunded me my money. 

wow.... never got mine ... been over a year so now i am actually wondering if i could hit the lottery like you did...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (revival)*









the last story i got was that the paypal claims wiped out all his funds an he's been working to get all the back orders out. of course this was almost 4 months ago now so who knows..


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Sucks to be Scamatron.
Karma.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_








the last story i got was that the paypal claims wiped out all his funds an he's been working to get all the back orders out. of course this was almost 4 months ago now so who knows..

well if mine comes it will be up forsale......


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

DIYAUTOTUNE.COM they have good prices and ship fast. They only sell MegaSquirt stuff. They have everything MegaSquirt


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

we know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

